# Do Lang Lang's facial expressions bother you? - poll



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

They remind me of something Mozart would do in the film Amadeus, though just a bit more realistic.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Annoying -over hyped person, so Yes .


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Extremely annoying!
He gives the impression that all this facial thing is another marketing trick.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I remember seeing a quote here in this forum, it was something like there are only 3 types of pianist, jew, gay, bad.Some people said harpsichord is gay, but piano is more connected to the complex issues.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

If I ever watched his videos it would bother me, but I take care not to.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Good pianists do not use facial contortions and acrobatics!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Used to, immensely. But like in the video BenG posted, I started finding some of it kind of funny.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

They don't generally bother me since I don't generally watch anything he does.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Skakner said:


> Extremely annoying!
> He gives the impression that all this facial thing is another marketing trick.


Lang Lang is all about fake emotions. He's a visual train wreck.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

The vast majority of my listening is to CDs so visuals are not part of my experience. Seeing the linked videos, he is annoying. Not just visually but his playing. Great technique but way too much personal touch that I don't like at all.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Ariasexta said:


> I remember seeing a quote here in this forum, it was something like there are only 3 types of pianist, jew, gay, bad.Some people said harpsichord is gay, but piano is more connected to the complex issues.


I believe that was none other than Vladimir Horowitz! F.Y.I: Horowitz never displayed any visual emotion or engaged in facial expressions when he played. Neither did S.Richter or Rubenstein.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

On the Rhapsody Blue video, what bothers me is, when the saxophone had its solo, the camera focused on the trumpets. Come on, we sax players get so few opportunities to shine in the concert hall, at least give us that one.

For Gershwin, I don't think the facial expressions are that distracting. The piece is about jazz invading the concert hall, so cheeky expressions seem to fit.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Judith said:


> Good pianists do not use facial contortions and acrobatics!


How about Jarrett?





P.S. Next poll up: "Do violinists and singers swaying like willows in the wind bother you?"


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, but not as much as his playing.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

SearsPoncho said:


> I believe that was none other than Vladimir Horowitz! F.Y.I: Horowitz never displayed any visual emotion or engaged in facial expressions when he played. Neither did S.Richter or Rubenstein.


Never watched these great pianists videos, but my rockster pianists also do not show facial tricks while playing(Gackt, Elton John). It is my first time watching LangLang though. I hope Lang Lang will not bring bad names to the piano, lol. :lol:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> I remember seeing a quote here in this forum, it was something like there are only 3 types of pianist, jew, gay, bad.*Some people* said harpsichord is gay, but piano is more connected to the complex issues.


Some people are idiots. Some people just quote them.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

BenG said:


>


This was super annoying!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

EdwardBast said:


> Some people are idiots. Some people just quote them.


Urban dictionary has a definition making fun of it, google bad words about harpsichord turns up a lot, it was years ago when Google was not banned in China. You can still see them more. A lot of people hate harpsichord.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

A lot of chinese are also annoyed by his strange behavior, there are many videos making fun of his memes.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I recall a video with Cyprien Katsaris. While playing he made so many strange and funny faces that I forgot all about the rather uninteresting music and only studied his face. It was incredibly entertaining and I couldn't stop laughing. So faces may maintain interest if the music is lala.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Ariasexta said:


> I remember seeing a quote here in this forum, it was something like there are only 3 types of pianist, jew, gay, bad.Some people said harpsichord is gay, but piano is more connected to the complex issues.


You will always find some people who say something about something, whatever it is.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Axter said:


> This was super annoying!







That one and this one were from when he was younger; word on the street is that he's toned it down a bit lately. Regardless, his contorted expressions don't even capture a fractional essence of his wildly contorted, grossly over-inflated playing that is filled with head-scratchingly ridiculous rubato and extreme tempi that do not speak to a type of musicianship that I appreciate.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

premont said:


> You will always find some people who say something about something, whatever it is.


If there are many, you are welcomed to quote me and ask for my sources.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Ariasexta said:


> If there are many, you are welcomed to quote me and ask for my sources.


My post was a general statement and not designed specifically to your remarks.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Piano culture covers a wide range of expressive varieties, you can expect more types of performance practices than from its predecessors. I was not serious about making the comparison between people joking with harpsichord and with piano. Do not be offended. There are enough good musicians to prop up the pianos culture, LangLang has his own issue, I do not appreciate such type of effusiveness in music performance too. It is strange since good music of all kinds seem serious to me, to the point I can not use music to relieve any stress, since the attachment is already too strong. When I play guitar with my friends, none of us even smile. It is quite a circus to play any music this way, if it is music indeed.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

premont said:


> My post was a general statement and not designed specifically to your remarks.


Not to many, always centered around music and Oscar Wilde, but the latter says alot about music. You are making a fuzz like LangLang on the matter.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Ariasexta said:


> Piano culture covers a wide range of expressive varieties, you can expect more types of performance practices than its predecessors. I was not serious about making the comparison between people joking with harpsichord and with piano. Do not be offended. There are enough good musicians to prop up the pianos culture, LangLang has his own issue, I do not appreciate such type of effusiveness in music performance too. It is strange since good music of all kinds seem serious to me, to the point I can not use music to relieve any stress, since the attachment is already too strong. When I play guitar with my friends, none of us even smile. It is quite a circus to play any music this way, if it is music indeed.


Yes, music is a serious matter, just like love. But in between the human mind needs a bit of joking.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Ariasexta said:


> Not to many, always centered around music and Oscar Wilde, but the latter says alot about music. You are making a fuzz like LangLang on the matter.


I just meant that, what people say, must be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

premont said:


> I just meant that, what people say, must be taken with a grain of salt.


Under the light of a bad joke(LangLang), I built another joke upon it. However, it is true that there are many bad pianists, what Horowitz says about the 3 types of pianist seems very feasible in reality, except for that he does not consider the rocksters.


----------



## Bkeske (Feb 27, 2019)

Lang Lang annoys me. That is all.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

I get annoyed by over-emoting and swaying and such from whatever performer. Lang Lang ain't the only one.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

His posturing and facial expressions don't bother me because I neither watch him nor listen to him.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

I voted yes in this thread, and no in the one on Gould. To me, the difference is in authenticity: I have no doubt, that when Gould was at home, he hummed and conducted at the piano pretty well every time he played; on the other hand, I highly doubt Lang Lang puts on such performances every time he plays home. One is a performance, the other is the performer being himself.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BachIsBest said:


> I voted yes in this thread, and no in the one on Gould. To me, the difference is in authenticity: I have no doubt, that when Gould was at home, he hummed and conducted at the piano pretty well every time he played; on the other hand, I highly doubt Lang Lang puts on such performances every time he plays home. One is a performance, the other is the performer being himself.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Well as I said I don't really care for all the emoting, but I don't know why people focus on Lang Lang when so many others do it too. And you know, they probably said the same thing about Liszt.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

consuono said:


> Well as I said I don't really care for all the emoting, but I don't know why people focus on Lang Lang when so many others do it too. And you know, they probably said the same thing about Liszt.


Because probably classical people do not generally watch videos, like I got several baroque dvds, but only watched once when just bought and never watched again. This is my take. I criticized Jean Rondeau about his wrist-rings, hairstyle, now I just found Rondeau probably was inpsired by Lang Lang in the haircut. Even Rondeau plays fine and without too much unrelated gesutures.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Bad performance practice probably has uncontrollable causes, like bad influences from some people which are not very music-friendly, in fact, I do not find Lang Langs gestures out of norm of the piano culture. This is the piano you gotta accept that, but I doubt how much he really loves music, all passionate musicians I know are guite morose, Glen Gould is an example, so is Gackt which has some issues with his japanese media people, he militarized his stuff working under him. Such light-hearted male musician is new to me. I just do not like, but not annoyed, it is why I did not click yes. He obviously has tremendous skills, proficiency, but if he be my teacher? no, even if pro gratia. I also do not want to analyze his mind and gesturing, just not my style.


----------

